# Hightstown BBQ Competition, Hightstown, NJ, October 5-6 2012



## vraczka (Apr 26, 2012)

Hello,

Hightstown Harvest Fair presents the 1st Annual Hightstown BBQ Competition on October 5th through 6th in Hightstown, NJ. This event will run in conjunction with our harvest fair.

Our event is a BBQ-Brethren-sanctioned event. 

We are a New Jersey State Championship event. This is an event which you will qualify for the American Royal for 2013 and/or the Jack Daniel's Invitational. Top prizes are to be determined and will be updated as information becomes available. Most importantly - we're gonna have some FUN. The event will be held at 148 North Main Street in Hightstown NJ. This event will be in conjunction with the 10th Annual Hightstown Harvest Fair, which includes vendors, music and a Kid Zone.

There is a 30 team limit. 

Applications can be found at: http://www.hightstownfair.org/bbq-competition

If you have any questions please feel free to contact me at bbb@hightstownfair.org.

Best in BBQ,

Victor


----------

